# honeymoon peanut butter



## madman (Jul 1, 2007)

thought id share this got it for 10 thought you all might like also found this hollywood extra think its 50s any ideas mike


----------



## madman (Jul 1, 2007)

hollwood extra


----------



## bubbas dad (Jul 1, 2007)

neat. you have come accross with some really nice peanut butter jars. they remind me of the deco soda bottles. really neat looking.


----------



## capsoda (Jul 1, 2007)

Wow Mike, You sure finding some cool odd bottles. Never heard of Honeymoon PB. Love the embosed hearts.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 1, 2007)

you never herd of takeing peanut butter on your honeymoon?/ come onnnnnnnnnn  [:-]


----------



## bottlenutboy (Jul 1, 2007)

> you never herd of takeing peanut butter on your honeymoon?/


 
 i guess that was before flavored K-Y[][][][][]


----------



## capsoda (Jul 1, 2007)

EEEUUUUUUWAA, that is gross!!! [sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]


----------



## bottlenutboy (Jul 1, 2007)

> EEEUUUUUUWAA, that is gross!!!


 
 I AM NOT! [][][][]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 1, 2007)

I will have to go with warren  thats just plain NUTS[8D]


----------



## bottlenutboy (Jul 1, 2007)

> thats just plain NUTS


 
 [][]its not for your nutz![:-][][sm=lol.gif]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 1, 2007)

Thats what I ment i was just waiting for someone to say it Bhahah!


----------



## bottlenutboy (Jul 1, 2007)

> Thats what I ment i was just waiting for someone to say it


 
 were both nuts![][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]


----------



## kastoo (Jul 1, 2007)

Cool...now I have something else to want besides Jumbo peanut butter!  I got stuff to trade for it..look in the trade section here!


----------

